# E-Cigs



## Dave.c (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All 
My wife smokes electronic cigarettes which we buy from an english site.
No tar or bad chemicals except nicotine.
Was wondering if anyone else "Vapes" and can you recommend anywhere in Italy.
ATB Dave


----------

